
U.S. Pension Fund Collapse Isn't a Distant Prospect. It Could Come in 5 Years - kimsk112
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/other/us-pension-fund-collapse-isnt-a-distant-prospect-it-could-come-in-5-years/ar-AAw2CYH
======
poster123
Same article (but different title, so it got through) as the one in the thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16866959](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16866959)
.

